# Working Too Hard For Reduced Board



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I would suggest that you request a written agreement with set duties or hours that you work in exchange for $X dollars off board. You are being taken advantage of. Ultimately it was her decision to start a boarding stable, if she doesn't have the time, she needs to cut back on number of horses or in other areas. If she used to clean the majority of the stalls and just started slacking because she knew you would pick up the slack, thats not fair. If it were me, I would rather pay the $375 and pick up some hours working elsewhere to make up the difference. That way the lines don't get blurred. With the amount of hours you are working, even at minimum wage, you could do much better.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

OMG!!!! I do half of what you do in a month and get my $450 board completely covered.....you are being milked!!! I would not be a doormat for this 'friend' anymore.....Goodluck to you, but don't let yourself be taken advantage of anymore.....sounds like you're paying her just so you can work!:evil:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I pay barn help $8/hr. Figure out your hours times rate of pay and figure out what you're really 'paying' for your board. Then once you have facts and figures, go to the BO and negotiate a reasonable TIME frame and the list of chores you should be able to do within the time.

And she started the boarding operation, not you. Don't let her make her time issues your problem. You are a customer and need to be treated as such. It's nice of you to help and it's nice of her to give you a break but you are past the point of bending over backwards to be nice and you're to the point of just getting bent over.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a gal wanted to do this we discussed hourly rate for her work then kept track of her time. I billed her accordingly. I'm a firm believer in bending to help somone but never so far as to kiss the other person's butt.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My BO pays $10/hr, perhaps it depends upon where you are. Good dependable barn help is hard to find. I suggest you try and find it elsewhere, or another job. You are definitely being taken advantage of.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Like the first poster said... the only way to guarantee you will only have to clean _ stalls and sweep _ rooms is to get a contract. If she breaks the contract, then it's time to move.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you come to my house? Just kidding... You need to speak up, She may even offer free board for all your work you do. Its not your problem if she can't handle her own buisness,


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> This is what I do daily, 4 days a week, for my $175 per month discount...
> 
> Clean and rake 8 stalls, sweep stall mats, put out hay and grain in each stall, and fill the water buckets. Sweep the center aisle, the office, the feed room, the tack room, and the bathroom. Fill all 4 troughs outside, bring hay bales in the barn, and occasionally clean the run-in sheds.
> 
> ...


If you think you're being cheated (maybe not the right word, but you get it) maybe have a polite talk with your BO about it? IMHO, I don't think you're working too hard for what you're getting...

Here's what my daily schedule (5 days per week) looked like for about 9 months before I had to move.

8:00 AM - wake up, shower, whatever
9:00 AM - feed all 13 horses in upper and lower barns
10:00 AM - hay fields, water troughs, turn out all 13 horses in their respective areas
11-1:00 PM - muck all 13 stalls, haul full barrows UP a RAMP to dump, bedding if needed hay, and water

Everything HAD to be done by a certain time. Mucking 13 stalls within two hours is a ridiculously difficult task, especially when you aren't used to that kind of labor. Not only did I do all that, but I also did odd jobs like raking/sweeping the aisles, cleaning tack, bathing horses, watering the arenas, etc. Board would have been $450/month. I would have been paid $10/hour if it wasn't for board. My workload comes out to at LEAST $800/month, if not more because of odd jobs. That's twice the amount that board costs.

Your situation could be MUCH worse, trust me.

I'm not using this as a "look at what _*I*_ had to do - pity me" kind of thing, but more as a comparison and saying "you're actually extremely lucky and things could be worse for you" thing. You know? I don't mind that I have to do all that work...it's good exercise now that I'm used to it. And it actually evens out NOW because training included, board actually IS $800/month XD

Still though, if you think something isn't right for you, try to work it out with your BO. Work it out money-wise...with your calculations for how much your work per hour should be worth and say she has to find someone else to do the other work or add something to make your work worth it?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be changing up your entire deal, work for cash and then use that cash to pay your board. ;D Mark down when you start, have a list of all the chores you do and mark them off, even including how long each one took you if you have to. And then provide her an invoice and how much she owes you- that's how I did it when I worked at a barn because there was no 'punching in' like regular jobs. 

That said, I was working four hours twice a week, all by myself with no help if I needed it (middle of a storm, with high strung, huge warmbloods) being paid for two hours, and before I left they brought in six more horses with no mention of increased hours or pay. When I tried to quit she didn't return my calls / emails and was suddenly nowhere to be found when I was at the barn.

It's not an easy industry to work in!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I pay barn help $8/hr.


 
Is that a typical amount? I am always amazed at how cheap things are in other parts of the US. If we had a place that had stall board, with hay and grain fed daily for just $375 it would be the deal of the century.

However, as to your situation, I think you should do as Dream said, calculate your hours times the going rate for barn work and see if it is a fair deal or not.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Is that a typical amount? I am always amazed at how cheap things are in other parts of the US. If we had a place that had stall board, with hay and grain fed daily for just $375 it would be the deal of the century.
> 
> However, as to your situation, I think you should do as Dream said, calculate your hours times the going rate for barn work and see if it is a fair deal or not.


Tiny, OK is one of the least employee friendly states in the Union, everything is in the employer's benefit. It's what Right to Work brings you. We have a law on the books here that says if you are being taught (apprenticeship) a trade, then the employer only has to pay $3/hr and that is exactly what most BO's around here are paying. I have had upset BO's tell me I'm 'spoiling' my barn help and ruining it for them. So, for my area, I OVERPAY. I don't like the quality of help $3/hr gets you and at the time I needed all the help, I was travelling a lot and not at home to supervise. I needed good, trustworthy help and because of what I paid, I was getting 4th year vet students, I was LOVING that!


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

I pay the neighbor's kids around $10 an hour to help me at my barn. I clean the stalls down to the bottom every two weeks. The rest of the time I clean the stalls myself. My horses come and go as they please so they don't mess up the stalls that much. The kids are 13 and 11 years old. They are very hard workers and deserve the pay. 

I would definitely let someone work off their board by giving me a hand. I would talk to the BO and see if there can be more compensation towards your boarding fees.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Where I live everybody has to pay an employee minimum wage of $10.25 hr. Even an apprentice gets that. If one withholds pay, a government agency gets involved. There are too many BOs try to turn barn help into barn slaves and how much money did the slaves make.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My board bill runs a little over $400 month, but I work every cent off. This is what I do 4 days a week every week, plus I also fill in for other workers when needed which adds another 4 or five days to the month.

Part 1:
-Bring in all horses with stalls from turnout(11).
-Feed all stalled horses (13).
-Feel all pastured horses (11).
-Turnout, and blanket in winter.
-Hay all stalls, which takes forever because we have hay nets.
-Fill water in stalls.
-Clean barn aisle.
-Feed/Water barn cats.
Part 2:
-Walk to the back of the property and feed older/injured/retired horses (6). Takes forever because one horse is very geriatric and eats extremely slowly.

This is for PM feedings, in AM feedings I do things in different order since different horses have AM or PM turnout schedules.
I get paid $20 a job.
It generally takes me 2 1/2 hours, so you can do the math at how much I make an hour.

I think I am a little bit overworked as well because of just how manual this labor is. It is VERY tiring. Also, the BO usually has me do extra things (bring this horse in, turn this one out, etc) and some of the pastures are REALLY far from the barn!

But, I take it because it allows me to keep my horse.

I think the main question you need to ask yourself, "Is it worth it?"
Simple, but that's how I've figured that, to me, it is most definitely worth it.
Plus, it gives me a lot of horse experience.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, lots of replies! I appreciate all the insight and advice, similar ideas have been going through my mind for a few months now. 

I forgot to mention last time that I also volunteer at my barn. I assist with some of the lessons by bringing in the lesson horses, grooming and tacking them up, and taking care of them afterward. I also do the same at the 4H meets, and I help set up and tear down at the shows we have at the barn.

I really enjoy the work, it's not that I am miserable. I love the horses, I love taking care of them, and every day that I'm there, I get to spend time with my horse. It's like I said, I just feel like my BO is leaning on me a little too hard now days. I am planning on talking to her about fixing this situation, but I'm not sure if I should ask for more of a discount, or less work. Either way, I still will feel awkward.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> Wow, lots of replies! I appreciate all the insight and advice, similar ideas have been going through my mind for a few months now.
> 
> I forgot to mention last time that I also volunteer at my barn. I assist with some of the lessons by bringing in the lesson horses, grooming and tacking them up, and taking care of them afterward. I also do the same at the 4H meets, and I help set up and tear down at the shows we have at the barn.
> 
> I really enjoy the work, it's not that I am miserable. I love the horses, I love taking care of them, and every day that I'm there, I get to spend time with my horse. It's like I said, I just feel like my BO is leaning on me a little too hard now days. I am planning on talking to her about fixing this situation, but I'm not sure if I should ask for more of a discount, or less work. Either way, I still will feel awkward.


Not counting your volunteer time, how much time per day and thus per week are you doing in the barn? How many days in a row or how many days off do you get? If you wanted to take a 2 week vacation with your family how would she deal with it?


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Not counting your volunteer time, how much time per day and thus per week are you doing in the barn? How many days in a row or how many days off do you get? If you wanted to take a 2 week vacation with your family how would she deal with it?


I work about 3 hours a day, Tuesday-Friday. The lessons are on Saturdays and Sundays, so I'm there most weekends, too. The only day off I get every week is Monday. 

She has told me before that if I want to go out of town, to just give her plenty of notice. She knows I work hard and she appreciates my help so I think she would understand if I wanted time off.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Not including your volunteering with the lessons, I think that puts you at roughly $3.60 an hour... where I live $10.25 is minimum wage, but I get that most of the states is different and I have no idea what your 'minimum wage' standard is. Working as much as you do, I would expect at least $250 off board, which is still only making around $5.25 an hour.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I found myself in your situation not too long ago. I was offered free board in exchange for occasional help around the barn. The occassional help turned into cleaning every stall on the barn, spreading manure, feeding and watering all the horses, taking care of the chickens, cleaning the chicken crap out of the barn everyday, training a 2 yr old, and a yearling. I didn't have time for my own animals, and I didn't even have a place to ride other than the pasture, which involved me putting the horses up to ride. I . Them the owner had the nerve to tell me I was only working off board for one horse, and I had to start paying for the second. I moved my horses two days later. The new place is great. I have to pay board, bit not having to work, and having time with my own animals, is so worth it. The new bo even built me a chicken coop so I didn't have to leave my hen at that horrid place. Good luck with any decision you make, its hard sometimes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

QuietHeartHorses, do you work outside of this job at the barn and how old are you?

Here is what I see. Disregarding the time you classify as volunteering, you are working 3 hours a day, four days a week. Michigan's minimum wage is $7.40, so lets assume that is what you should be paid (I personally think barn labour should be paid higher, but that's just me).

Per week: 3 x 4 x $7.40 = $88.80
Per month: $88.80 x 4 = $355.20

So in essence you should be paying $25 a month for board.

I know you love the work and being around your horse. But if you can get a regular job, work just two seven or eight hour shifts a week, you'll pay for your board, and you can still go out and help out on weekends and you'll get to spend the rest of your barn time _with your horse_.

I also know how it is when you start to develop a relationship/friendship with your BO, but she is taking unfair advantage of you and you shouldn't have much loyalty to someone like that.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tell her to charge you full price board, then go get a part time job at MacDonald's and only work one or two days a week. You'd be ahead of the game. 
"Working" off board rarely makes sense.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, you're definitely doing too much work for that board discount. You should lay out in writing the tasks you're expected to do and how much you get paid for it- either by the hour or by the task. Then, if she has more stuff for you to do, and you don't mind doing it, you're being fairly compensated for it.

Personally, I'd consider your 'volunteering' with the lesson horses as something that should be paid as well (not the 4-H part, though). The instructor/trainer is running a for-profit business. If she can't be profitable without people working for her for free, she needs to raise her rates.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

This is why we never offered working off board.

It can go sour on both sides. Boarder who is supposed to be working off board gets sick, has homework, car trouble, etc.


----------

